# Phalloplasty



## michelle.stepp (Sep 26, 2010)

one of my docs has recently started doing phalloplasties on patients.  all i can come up with is an unlisted code and that it's cosmetic and will not be reimbursed by insurance companies.  does anyone know if there is a code for it?  the closest i can find is 14040.  any other suggestions?  also, do you know if it's reimbursable?  thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 26, 2010)

Is the patient getting it for cosmetic reasons?  Does the patient have chordee?


----------



## michelle.stepp (Sep 27, 2010)

*cosmetic?*

i have been discussing this with the office manager (who is also a CPC).  she says that it's not cosmetic, but from reading the op reports, most of them sound cosmetic.  none of them have chordee or hypospadias.  the dx on all of them is buried penis.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Sep 27, 2010)

*phalloplasties*

You might check to see if the patient is continuing to have infections.  That would make it medically necessary.
  Just a thought


----------

